# New to the bike scene.



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm working on My Daughters Pixie at the moment. All I have done to it is polish and swapped out the original tires with some whitewalls.







I want to keep the frame all original, But I'd like to get custom made parts and engraving. So if there are any parts someone wants to sell let me know. I'm looking for: banana seat, sissy bar, upper cups and head badge with the twist. If you do engraving send me a PM.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

PO$QUE? said:


> View attachment 1445081
> 
> I'm working on My Daughters Pixie at the moment. All I have done to it is polish and swapped out the original tires with some whitewalls.
> View attachment 1445089
> ...



Nice bike good luck on the build


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

My 24in Beach Cruiser striped down to the bare metal. With original wheels.







Just a few of the parts I have for my lil girl's bike.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

I was looking for a crank, I ran into a bike.:roflmao: $50.00 so I went ahead and bought it...:guns:


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

A peek of what's to come.:machinegun:


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

Who is doing your engraving


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

texastrike said:


> Who is doing your engraving


Artie, he has a couple of threads in this bike section. He is quick too, just hit his thread up...He's out of Ontario, CA.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Silver with silver and purple flakes.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Waiting on the Kandy!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking good.who's painting the frame for you?we too are working on a couple pixies


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Looking good.who's painting the frame for you?we too are working on a couple pixies


His name is Verrick Falcon, He is a well known painter and air brush artist in Houston, TX.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

All these parts minus the seat pan will be painted Kandy Purple.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Pick up tonight!


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Just sent these to the engraver, hope to have em ready by the end of August.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Making good progress bro.it's gna look nice when it's done


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Where is everyone buying bike parts these days?


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

My parts are the original ones, except for the bent forks, bought them on Lowrider bike parts on Facebook.


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Good progress.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Need some chrome...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking good...


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent everything to get them chromed, should be ready in a month. Need some pedals and seat upholstery.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

nice bro.cant wait to see it complete...


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Some assembling after getting parts back from chroming...


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

I need pedals & grips...anyone have some for sale? Gonna buy some Chinas until I get the originals finished...


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)

Need the seat upholstered, pedals, get the wheels done and widen the forks a bit to fit the speedometer drive.


----------



## PO$QUE? (Apr 6, 2012)




----------

